
Any video interview for YC W19 yet? - fernicolo100
Guys,<p>Anyone invited for a video call for YC application W19?
======
filoteo
I just wanted to add that while having a video call might be a sign that there
is some interest, most of the time they do it to get more information and
understand your business better. So don't worry too much if you didn't got
one.

------
syumdev
There were video interviews a couple of days ago. Sorry if u werent invited
yet..

------
omarmaqbul
yes, there were video interviews a couple of days ago.

